
Why Porsche and Toyota Are Investing in Flying Cars - vo2maxer
https://www.wsj.com/articles/will-flying-cars-be-safer-than-helicopters-11580474166
======
lowdose
Spoiler alert because they still haven't figured EV's out and their marketing
department has a press release quota.

